# Koreanische Polizei verhaftet "SPAM QUEEN"



## Unregistriert (31 Januar 2007)

http://www.heise.de/newsticker/meldung/84589


----------



## jupp11 (2 Februar 2007)

*AW: Koreanische Polizei verhaftet "SPAM QUEEN"*



Unregistriert schrieb:


> http://www.heise.de/newsticker/meldung/84589


blutiger Amateur 


> Der Beschuldigte 21-jährige Student soll laut einem Bericht des südkoreanischen Magazins Digital Chosun Ilbo allein von September bis Dezember 2006 *1,6 Milliarden *Spam-E-Mails verschickt und persönliche Informationen von 12.000 Personen ausgekundschaftet haben.


der hier auf dem Weg zum Profi 
http://www.verivox.de/News/ArticleDetails.asp?aid=18030


> Für die unverlangte Zusendung von mindestens* neun Milliarden E-Mails* muss ein Niederländer jetzt ein Bußgeld von 75.000 Euro bezahlen. Das hat die Telekom-Aufsicht in Den Haag am Freitag mitgeteilt.


----------

